# camo poll



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i voted other, but I kinda like some realtree


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mossy Oak all the way. When I was 12 I won the Bowhunter Magazine Essay Contest and got to go on a free bear hunt and Butch English one one the big dogs at mossy oak went too and gave me all kinds of free camo.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

You left off BOTH, so I can't answer.:tongue:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Other cause the deer dont care


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

i have all different types, just as long as the deer dont see u, and somewhat break up your outline, it really doesnt matter.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

on sale...post season....


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

come one we need some more votes for mossy oak


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

When I bow hunt I have Realtree AP pants I wear, and a Mossy Oak breakup Scentlok coat, then my hunter safety system is Realtree, so I voted realtree.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Plaid. Or plain. Either way, no "real camo" for me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use mostly realtree but my insulated camo and a few of my hats and shirts and my facemask are mossy oak, but i like realtree better.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I use mostly realtree but my* insulated camo* and a few of my hats and shirts and my facemask are mossy oak, but i like realtree better.


For when it gets down to 50 in Florida? :wink: Just kidding man, I know you hunt farther North sometimes


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Skyline and predator


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nobody loves Realtree why would anyone vote for it


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

i have realtree boots and gloves but all my clothes are mossy oak 
i just got a revolution fleece jaket and pants in mossy oak treestand


----------



## kalebfondren (Oct 26, 2009)

*Realtree*

realtree is the only way to go....Bill Jordan is a genius


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

I like Mossy Oak but a friend of mines dad and his friend started a company Called Moth Wing Camo and i get some stuff free to use and try out and its nice but i like mossy oak the bestbecause i have a friend that lives next to me and her grandpa has a little hunting show and he get all kinds of mossy oak stuff for free and gives it to me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> For when it gets down to 50 in Florida? :wink: Just kidding man, I know you hunt farther North sometimes


Amazingly, it actually gets in the 20's down here during January and February, and a couple of weekends ago it was in the high 30's, but now it's back to dripping sweat after climbing up into the treestand in the evening.


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Amazingly, it actually gets in the 20's down here during January and February, and a couple of weekends ago it was in the high 30's, but now it's back to dripping sweat after climbing up into the treestand in the evening.


I lived in florida for 13 years then my family moved to tennessee when i turned 13 love it up here we start youth rifle season tomorrow i got up today and it was about 57 and the high today is 74 love it here


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

usualy dont care but most of my stuff is ither seclusion or hardwoods hd
yeah most of my camo doesent match
but still kill deer


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ghost and Predator


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Mossy Oak.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Mossy Oak but I am a little biased.


----------

